# Zebra plecos and filter shrimp?



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I bought 2 wood shrimp yesterday and put then in with my zebra plecos and since then I noticed the zebras are much more active, even right now while it is still daytime. I also have 3 applesnails (plus tons of babies) in this tank. They keep laying eggs (I have 7 clusters right now, more then even my puffers can eat) so I would like to move at least one of them out (once I figured out what's boys and girls. Whenever I see them mating I will move one of them out until there is no more action going on. That's why I thought the filter shrimp would be a good addition. Now I'm not so sure anymore.
The zebras never minded the snails. But could they be after the filter shrimp? I have not seen one actually going after them but they sure are moving around a lot more. Anyone kept those together before? 
I had 2 filter shrimp with L174s (Peruvian panters, same size and food preference as zebras) and a bristlenose for several months. Then one died a few months back. I bought another one but that one was so weak the store clerk told me they would replace him with a new one if he should die. He lasted 3 days. Then the other one died or got murdered within days of it. I only found small pieces of shell, the rest was eaten. I had that last one that died for 1 1/2 years.
Could the 174s have gotten big enough to take on a filter shrimp 2 1/2 inches long? And may my zebras that are about the same size as the L174's (around 2 1/4") be a threat to them as well? 
The only other place I could put those shrimp are with Aquamax, my goldfish with swim bladder disease. He could not catch them even if he tried but that tank is really too small for 2 filter shrimp.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

i think the culprits would more likely be the puffers - as for the zebras being more active - are you feeding more meat foods since you got the shrimp? are you feeding more algae foods like spirulina wafers since you got the shrimp? if the answers to either of these 2 questions is yes, then the zebras are enjoying the food as well. Btw, zebra plecos are meat eaters as well (they've been seen eating broiled /boiled pieces of chicken left behind by Oscars) and love zucchini, insect larvae, daphnia and brine shrimp (tho brine shrimp doesnt have much by way of nutrients) -- but without actually having observed them attack the shrimp, i can't say it was them - puffers are crustacean lovers tho. if you can find one, get a red hollow sheath for your lights or some filtered red lighting and turn off the room lights at night and see if you can observe the activity (better yet, instead of staying up all night, if you have one, place a web cam and record the night's activities several nights in a row)


if the wood shrimp are not housed in with the puffers, then it may be the tank needs more aeration/oxygen and when they die, the zebras may be found eating the corpse.

one more question: did you simply add the shrimp to the tank right away or did you acclimitise them slowly first or have them in a quarantine tank at all?

note: the zebra pleco is relatively new to the hobby (1989) and so we're still basically learning about them -- it would be amazing if they were indeed fancying the wood shrimp and would be worthy to add to the profile of the catfish. but unless it can be proven, it is all circumspect.

*** 

some info on the wood shrimp and the zebra pleco:

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Shrimp/

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_zebra.php


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry, my post was a little misleading. The puffers are not in the tank with the zebras. They have their own tank. Only them and a CAE in there. But I moved the snails egg clusters onto a plant float and they hatch in the puffer tank.
The zebra tank only has 3 zebras, 1 rubberlip, 3 applesnails, MTSs and now 2 filter shrimp since yesterday. I have not changed their feedings except I added a few crushed flakes and a little fry food in for the shrimp last night. The zebras still get their bloodworms, brine shrimp, grindal worms, mysis shrimp and the rubberlip his algae wafer. But it's only been a day. 
Maybe they are just curious about their new tankmates.
BTW I have a moon light lamp that I change the regular light out with in the evening to watch the zebs. So I could sit there all night and watch them. But I doubt I would last long. Can't even keep my eyes open in front of the TV and that is in geneal more exciting the zebs, not always though.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Maybe they just shed?

What filter are you using? How much araetion (how do you spell that) is there?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

In this 25 gal tank I use a cannister filter made for a 75 gal tank, as well as an airstone.
If the shrimp just shed at the store before I bought them I don't know, but they are not hiding out or anything. Matter of fact, today one of them walked openly around in the sand bank between my male zeb's lair and my female zebs' slate rock mountain. He does not seem to be afraid and so far all seems ok.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

BTW I might have found out what could have killed the shrimp, more accidentally then on purpose. My bristlenose in with the Peruvian pathers is very pushy and the smaller Peruvians seemed afraid of him. This bristlenose may have run over a shrimp and killed him accidentally. If he gets active, he don't care what gets in the way, Peruvians, the oto or plants. Maybe the shrimp got in his way.
I moved him last night and replaced him with a rubberlip. But now I have a male and a female bristlenose in a 75 gal and he is in love.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

o. good to hear about your 1st shrimp, sorry for your second shrimp. I have heard that the dominant wood shrimp may kill its rivals.

this is just sth I wanna share, my wood shrimp spends all his time on the intake tube of my outside power filter, so he can catch all the plankton he needs 

he is sooo cute!


----------

